# tires/rims



## Pontiac Tempest Cstm (Jun 18, 2008)

hey, i want to get 16x8 or 16x10 US wheels.the black daytona ones.i want to get them for my rear first.would 16x8 fit a 275/55 size tire with out any grinding or anything to my wheel wells/moldings?


----------

